# natural fieldstone over painted interior concrete block



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> This is what I am trying to say lol.
> 
> But if you are "veneering" a block wall,chimney ect, then it doesnt need the airspace. That doesnt mean the mortar that is touching the block is "holding" the veneer from collapsing.


:laughing: You say tomato.....


----------



## Robyone (Nov 30, 2008)

I put this over an old covered up painted brick chimney...used lathe and lots of tap cons then scratch coated with surface bonding cement from lowes (really good stuff actually, with lots of fiber) ..mixed the type s nice and sticky at 2 parts sand to 1 part mortar. Stone averaged 1.5 to 2.5'' thickness and went up without a problem...my point being, lathe and scratch coat works real good :thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You could have used any sized stone you wanted. Why did you pick one so thin? Rocks are cheap.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

8" veneer, self supporting. The sill for this wall which is 16' high is resting on the foundation and the veneer.


----------



## Robyone (Nov 30, 2008)

JBM said:


> You could have used any sized stone you wanted. Why did you pick one so thin? Rocks are cheap.


Home owners design and he already had the stone left over from a land scape project...I just filled in the blanks.


----------

